# Bass Road Trip Suggestions?



## CaptainSolo (Sep 6, 2016)

Got back from Alaska last week and rushed to get things packed for a two month road trip full of fun fishing and tournaments.  

The first stop is Lake Eufaula in AL, and it seems like it might be brush pile fishing at its finest- which isn't necessarily my favorite, but with my new Navionics + Regions South card, I should be able to isolate some good brush on the best structure.  

Then it is off to the Red River for another event.  Never been there but I'm sure there will be an ultra shallow bite present.  

After that I pretty much go with the flow and will fish whatever comes my way.

What lakes would you visit in that region of you were me?


----------



## Stroker (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd hit the tail races of Wheeler or Pickwick dams for trophy small mouth.


----------



## brian lee (Sep 6, 2016)

Guntersville would definitely be a stop, but any lake with smallies would be great as well


----------



## CaptainSolo (Sep 11, 2016)

TVA lakes it is!  Thanks guys!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 12, 2016)

If your goin to Eufaula you better plan on fishing the ledges this time of the year


----------

